# Old Martin Lynx Magnum bow



## Fjohnson22 (Dec 6, 2020)

Trying to figure out what year my bow is. Think I got it in mid 90s. It’s in near perfect condition. Wonder what it’s worth. Can’t find any data on this model anywhere . Thanks


----------

